# Furacão Otto



## Felipe Freitas (24 Nov 2016 às 12:05)

Depois de enfraquecer por um breve período ontem, Otto passou por uma rápida intensificação durante a madrugada chegando na categoria 2. 
Otto agora se tornou o furacão mais forte para fins de novembro desde 1934. 
O ciclone pode ainda bater outro recorde, o de ser o primeiro a fazer landfall na Costa Rica, desde o começo dos registros no Atlântico.
 Milhares foram evacuados na Costa Rica e Nicarágua, onde o ciclone deve fazer landfall entre hoje e amanhã, causando ventos de mais de 150 km/h e grandes acumulados de chuva, superiores a 200 mm nos dois países e nas Ilhas San Andres e Providencia. Alguns locais isolados, poderiam registrar acumulados de até 500 mm. 
No Panamá, as fortes chuvas causaram deslizamentos de terra e inundações, que já provocaram entre 9 e 19 fatalidades.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Nov 2016 às 13:37)

Fortalecimento segue em andamento.
Olho está limpando.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Nov 2016 às 14:50)

Otto pode se tornar categoria 3 ou mais antes do landfall.
Intensificação incrível!


----------



## Orion (24 Nov 2016 às 16:45)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Nov 2016 às 00:42)

Otto fez landfall em San Juan de Nicarágua, na fronteira com a Costa Rica, como um poderoso ciclone, no limite para categoria 3. Pode ser atualizado em reanálises pós temporada. 
Otto deve se tornar o quinto ciclone, a sair do Atlântico e adentrar no Pacífico Leste, os outros foram Irene/Olivia ('71), Fifi/Orlene ('74), Joan/Miriam ('88) e Cesar/Douglas ('96). 
Há registros de deslizamentos de terra na Nicarágua e Costa Rica, devido as fortes chuvas e também reflexos do sismo registrado hoje de tarde.
A energia ciclônica acumulada de 2016 até o momento chega a 133, sendo a temporada mais ativa desde 2010.

Landfall


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Nov 2016 às 00:44)




----------

